# New Canidae Pure formulas



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Look pretty good! I like the simplicity of them. 

Also made at new Ethos Plant. 

http://www.canidae.com/products/dogs/dry


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

It has been years since I have fed Canidae, so please correct me if I am wrong. The "pure" line of food was the renaming of their original grain free food. The formula has changed some, lesser quality, through the years. All of their formulas have new packaging with no improvement in the food. The Ethos plant is quite small. Unless they have had a significant expansion the plant is not anywhere near large enough to produce the volume of food that Canidae sells. Ethos manufacturers Canidae cat food that is sold mostly in the Midwest.

The ALS formulas were part of the May 2012 Diamond recall. It was shortly after the recall that the Ethos plant was opened with great fanfare. This led people to believe all of the food was being produced at the renovated plant. Canidae was open, if asked, about the limited capacity and food manufactured at the Ethos plant, but did not provide the information in their Grand Opening news or elsewhere.

Their Ethos page gives the impression that several of their formulas are manufactured at the Ethos plant. OTOH, it could only mean they are researched and developed at the plant.
Research & Development Center and Manufacturing Facility | Canidae

A few minutes ago I attempted to send a message to Canidae Customer Service asking "Which foods are manufactured at the Ethos plant"? Clicked Submit. Nothing happened.
Contact Us | Canidae

Canidae ALS is a high ash food. I do not have the exact numbers. It would be worth an email or telephone call to their customer service to determine the ash content of the various grain free formulas. If anyone has or obtains the grain free ash percentages please let us know.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

They don't actually look that bad. Might pick up a bag next time.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wasn't Canidae building their own plant? I didn't realize they just went to an existing one.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Wasn't Canidae building their own plant? I didn't realize they just went to an existing one.


That Ethos plant is their new plant apparently.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Expensive for the Pure Sea, which is the only one of the reformulated recipes I could feed. Two have chicken of some sort and the other has lamb. My guy doesn't do as well with those proteins. And the bags are going to be smaller. I will be surprised if they drop the price on the new blends.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

Actually, the price of dog food has increased significantly over the last few months. I'm actually cringing at the new prices. We have the dog on Rachael Ray's Nutrish line and the Just 6 until I can get some extra money in my pocket. I plan on getting a big bag of a better formula, but I can't help but be dismayed at the prices lately. Looking for coupons right now.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Matsuro said:


> Actually, the price of dog food has increased significantly over the last few months. I'm actually cringing at the new prices. We have the dog on Rachael Ray's Nutrish line and the Just 6 until I can get some extra money in my pocket. I plan on getting a big bag of a better formula, but I can't help but be dismayed at the prices lately. Looking for coupons right now.


Consider Dr. Tim's which is reasonably priced.

Positives:
84% of the stated protein in the Kinesis Grain Fee is from meat.

It is a low ASH food which indicates high quality meals. The meals contain mostly meat, not bone.

Never a recall.

Tim Hunt takes a personal interest in the food with his name. He replies to email himself and will call you if needed.

He listens to his customers. He has changed the ingredient list to be more precise as to what is in the bag and has adjusted ingredients at the request of customers.

Negatives:
Fewer calories than Canidae.
Fewer formulas to rotate within the brand.
Limited availability. Can be ordered online through chewy.com and petflow.com

Premium All Natural Pet Food | Dr. Tim's
Premium All Natural Pet Food | Dr. Tim's
Dr. Tim's Dry Dog Food - Free Shipping at Chewy.com

Victor's is another good food.
The meat content, calories and dealers can be found at their site. It can be ordered from rocketpetz.com.
Victor Super Premium Dog Food 
Victor Premium Dog Food - Grain Free Pet Food

Someone has to pay for all of the advertising done by the large dog food manufacturers. The cost of promoting the product via tv, print, the internet, sponsoring shows, samples... is significant. The expense will not come out of the pockets of the owners or stockholders. The customer will pay with reduced quantity, less quality and increased prices. The large producers do not use the higher quality, low ash, meat meals due to supply and demand. There is not enough of the high quality meals available to meet their production needs. The quantity is sufficient for the small scale manufacturers.

Using a different browser I again attempted to contact Canidae. Used the Contact page on their web site. It did not work. Guess they don't want to hear from us.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Wasn't Canidae building their own plant? I didn't realize they just went to an existing one.


Canidae bought the Bluebonnet Feed facility located in Brownwood, TX (pop. 19,288). Canidae essentially gutted the plant to turn it into a state of the art manufacturing and testing facility. Since manufacturing plants are not bought, and revamped in a matter of days, weeks or months, and Canidae announced the opening of the Ethos (former Bluebonnet) plant during the 2012 Diamond recall I can't help wonder how long Canidae knew of the problems at Diamond. It had to be well over a year probably several years.

Pet food manufacturing plant to open in Brownwood - Brownwood Bulletin - Your News and Sports Leader: Local Area

The pic of the plant with the employees in front shows it is not anywhere near the size of a Diamond plant. Although highly automated there are not enough employees for large scale production.
Research & Development Center and Manufacturing Facility | Canidae


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

These formulas have been out for a while that I'm aware of - unless they just recently tweeked them?

My one main complaint is that the info in their GA is lacking. There's hardly anything listed. It drives me nuts that I would have to contact them to check on calcium and phosphorus levels. Why isn't this listed on their website? Ash content would be helpful too.


----------



## Kikki (Jul 27, 2013)

Got a bag of mixed samples from one of my local pet shops yesterday and wasn't too excited when I saw both Diamond and Canidae (Pure) samples in the bag but if the Pure line is made at Ethos, I'll be happy to try them.


----------

